# HBO PPV: Gennady Golovkin vs Danny Jacobs plus Roman Gonzales rbr



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Card starts at 9EST. Lineup is

Gennady Golovkin vs Daniel Jacobs 
Roman Gonzalez vs Srisaket Sor Rungvisai
Carlos Cuadras vs David Carmona
Ryan Martin vs Bryant Cruz

Live stream of non-televised under card


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Wow, that's Andy Lee. Didn't know he was fighting on this card. WTF? Lee fighting 8 rounders?


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Mexi-Box said:


> Wow, that's Andy Lee. Didn't know he was fighting on this card. WTF? Lee fighting 8 rounders?


Hes with Al Haymon explains it, I dont know how Quillin vs Lee II hasnt been made it was a good fight


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Card starts at 9EST. Lineup is
> 
> Gennady Golovkin vs Daniel Jacobs
> Roman Gonzalez vs Srisaket Sor Rungvisai
> ...


Thanks, Bball. :good


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

any of you fine folks know whats the best way to watch this fight? :shifty


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

nuclear said:


> any of you fine folks know whats the best way to watch this fight? :shifty


You mind boxnation?


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

allenko1 said:


> You mind boxnation?


not at all


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

This Martin guy doesn't look impressive at all.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Cruz is schooling this guy.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

looks like a good fight to start. Ryan Martin vs Bryant Cruz...


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

If only Martin could punch like Julian Jackson


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Really good fight so far. 

Martin has kind of a "Jermall Charlo" thing going on, but Cruz is doing a great job of getting inside. A terrific clash of styles, for the true fan.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

I'm fucken ready for this shit.

War Cuadras, War Choco, and War Golovking.

Who are these two guy on now?


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

KOTF said:


> If only Martin could punch like Julian Jackson


I'm watching his punching technique closely now, and it's not very good. His balance & footwork are lovely, but he practivally pushes his punches. He gets very little snap from his waist or from his opposite arm. Really terrible. Luckily, he has leverage & speed, which compensates somewhat, but he's far from where he could be, power-wise.

Who the heck is training this kid?


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Canelo/Chavez would be a 24/7 id actually be interested in...


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Cruz is a tough little guy, but he needs to go down a division. Martin is not a blue chip guy. I don't know why HBO is sucking his cock.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

allenko1 said:


> Canelo/Chavez would be a 24/7 id actually be interested in...


So we can learn how good his dad was once again and how bad poor little chavez jr had it growing up


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Jesus, that Martin dude is fucking huge. I thought this was a LWW fight at first. Surprised this guy can make lightweight.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> Cruz is a tough little guy, but he needs to go down a division. Martin is not a blue chip guy. I don't know why HBO is sucking his cock.


Martin looks way bigger.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Cableaddict said:


> I'm watching his punching technique closely now, and it's not very good. His balance & footwork are lovely, but he practivally pushes his punches. He gets very little snap from his waist or from his opposite arm. Really terrible. Luckily, he has leverage & speed, which compensates somewhat, but he's far from where he could be, power-wise.
> 
> Who the heck is training this kid?


He doesn't get his body into his punches. Strictly an arm puncher.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Martin looks way bigger.


He's huge. He's got a lot of natural power, but not much technique.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

good performance. Martin's on my radar now...


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

allenko1 said:


> good performance. Martin's on my radar now...


He just needs to get with someone like Roach, or Robert Garcia.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

I'm not home if anybody can do your guy a favor in terms of potential viewing options, I'd be grateful. You can Message me. I'm not sure if there is a rule, if so my bad mods, please delete.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

thehook13 said:


> So we can learn how good his dad was once again and how bad poor little chavez jr had it growing up


seems to be pretty good trash talk. especially from Chavez. Could be good if they produced it right. They will do a face-off evidently, though...


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Cableaddict said:


> He just needs to get with someone like Roach, or Robert Garcia.


Maybe...


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Damn, Carmona making Principe look bad.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Better round for Cuadras.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Cuadras has the Golota-esque backne


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

:rofl Anthony Dirrell dressed like an Amish in the background.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

KOTF said:


> Cuadras has the Golota-esque backne


It looke dreally bad in the Nica fight. Shit was like boils.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

I'd pick Claressa Shields over one of these guys


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

good fight. not nearly as sold on Cuadras as others are...


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

he got the Knicks locker room. hmmm...


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Cormona is doing very well in the fight...


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Quadras looks to have a glass body.


----------



## Johnstown (Jun 4, 2013)

I Like going swimming but I don't like oceans.

I like streams 

Free ones...

Can anyone help me?

Pm


----------



## Kampioni (May 16, 2013)

Guys know how long before main event


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

I think someone already gave you one, but if not, just pm me @Johnstown. Anyways, Cuadras is going to kick himself for blatantly overlooking Carmona.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Kampioni said:


> Guys know how long before main event


I would say 1 hour and a half.....


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Fuck the main event. I really, really want to see Gonzalez/Srisaket right now. Only reason I'm staying up, really.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Should be clear for Cuadras.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Mexi-Box said:


> Fuck the main event. I really, really want to see Gonzalez/Srisaket right now. Only reason I'm staying up, really.


Thai boxers always seem to perform very badly outside Thailand, for whatever reason..


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

that was good...


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Vic said:


> Thai boxers always seem to perform very badly outside Thailand, for whatever reason..


Huh, funny thing is, I went BoxRec warrior and saw all his fights were losses outside of Thailand. Funny statistic, but he did fight Cuadras in Mexico.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Jacobs slipping all of Max's questions.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

what is that thing in ring making noise?


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

I'm so glad they fixed my shitty internet finally. Watching this pretty nicely right now. Little to no lag. Only a couple of hiccups.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Oh god, that woman was terrible.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Did the Roman fight start already? I think I'm behind...


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Did the Roman fight start already? I think I'm behind...


Srisaket just stepped in the ring.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Srisaket just stepped in the ring.


I'm good then, thanks.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

#1 P4P in the world is getting brought up a lot.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

I hope Chocolate Tito doesn't get kayoed tonight.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Gonzalez doesn't handle body shots well.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

HOLY SHIT!


----------



## Collie (Aug 16, 2013)

Gonzalez down in the first! 10-8


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Go Rungvisai!


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

The other guy is now 5/2 from 16/1 wow


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

No wtf


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Choco didn't look hurt to me


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Man, Rungvisai is strong as fuck!


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

You had to be HARDcore to know Gonzalez form before. Floyd retires and nows he's the best p4p. I admit I'd never heard of him. he's had a great career when you look at his record. But, I like the point that Roy made...


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> The other guy is now 5/2 from 16/1 wow


Wrestling odds-esque change


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

allenko1 said:


> You had to be HARDcore to know Gonzalez form before. Floyd retires and nows he's the best p4p. I admit I'd never heard of him. he's had a great career when you look at his record. But, I like the point that Roy made...


I havent seen that much of him but as soon as he moved up his power was non existent


----------



## Collie (Aug 16, 2013)

The difference in class is apparent when Gonzalez lets his hands go, but he seems vary of the Thai's power. I think he felt it early in the first and it just caused him to go into his shell for a while. 

Gonzalez cut accidental clash of heads!


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

If this goes to early scorecards Gonzalez is going to lose


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Dude is pretty slow. Roman can win this just by being busy and cautious.


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

you guys were right. had never seen the Thai fighter and thought hed be easy


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

This Thai is serious business


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

These Thai guys can take a punch.


----------



## RightHook (Jan 15, 2016)

Anyone have a run down on Rungvisai? Im ashamed to say I've never heard of him before tonight! Looking impressive so far.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

This is a helluva fight btw


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

A.C.S said:


> I havent seen that much of him but as soon as he moved up his power was non existent


Just has never made sense to me that this 112 lbs guy is the best when we never heard of him...


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Rungvisai is relentless.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Will this guy gas?


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

allenko1 said:


> Just has never made sense to me that this 112 lbs guy is the best when we never heard of him...


Alot of people like these unknown fighters to make themselves look like they know more, he is a p4p fighter but probably not number 1 though


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

This Thai kid has insane chin


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Gonzalez seems more troubled by the Thai's power than the Thai does by his.


----------



## Collie (Aug 16, 2013)

Rungvisai is pretty basic, despite his physical strength, very little head-movement, putting everything into his shots. I can see Gonzalez wearing him down as the rounds go on.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

RightHook said:


> Anyone have a run down on Rungvisai? Im ashamed to say I've never heard of him before tonight! Looking impressive so far.


He's a relentless body puncher. The long this goes, I think his body punches will wear down Gonzalez. Who knows. This is a damn good fight. Rungvisai was very unlucky that his fight got stopped short against Cuadras becuase he was coming on strong when a cut happened. Guy can be considered *somewhat* undefeated.


----------



## Collie (Aug 16, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> Will this guy gas?


I think so. He's never went 12 before and his footwork is starting to look a little ragged and he is taking some heavy shots.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Roman is on this dudes ass.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Collie said:


> I think so. He's never went 12 before and his footwork is starting to look a little ragged and he is taking some heavy shots.


Yeah hes backing up big time now, it might get one sided from now


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

They're fighting awfully hard...


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Surely these guys can't keep up this pace...right?


----------



## RightHook (Jan 15, 2016)

Mexi-Box said:


> He's a relentless body puncher. The long this goes, I think his body punches will wear down Gonzalez. Who knows. This is a damn good fight. Rungvisai was very unlucky that his fight got stopped short against Cuadras becuase he was coming on strong when a cut happened. Guy can be considered *somewhat* undefeated.


Ah really, I was just looking up his Boxrec and saw he lost to Cuadras. I also see that he's won 83% by knockout. Whats the chances he gets tired after going hard early?

Im impressed with him so far. Pretty basic but powerful fighter.


----------



## RightHook (Jan 15, 2016)

Collie said:


> I think so. He's never went 12 before and his footwork is starting to look a little ragged and he is taking some heavy shots.


He has been 12 before. He won on points in 2013 against Roque Lauro.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

That bodyshot ended him


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Damn, Gonzalez is a great fighter.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Taking a point?


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Good round for Gonzalez but the point deduction was BS


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Damn, Gonzalez is a great fighter.


Yeah he is, that body shot was sick.


----------



## Collie (Aug 16, 2013)

It could turn into a beatdown from here on out, Gonzalez is in a great rhythm and is blocking and slipping nearly all the shots now.


----------



## RightHook (Jan 15, 2016)

Found his rhythm now


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Thai beat his ass that round


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Yup, the 7th was when Rungvisai started coming on strong against Cuadras. I wouldn't stop biting my nails until this fight is over.


----------



## Collie (Aug 16, 2013)

Good comeback in round 7 for Rungvasai. He pushed Gonzalez back (albeit briefly) for the first time in a while. Gonzalez has dropped the pace a little. 

Really good fight overall. Gonzalez showing great quality and Rungvasai showing great heart.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

David Haye scoring even rounds again


----------



## Dustaine (Jul 25, 2012)

How much bigger is this Thai?


----------



## Collie (Aug 16, 2013)

Boxnation have it level. Rungwasai is doing better than expected but still I'd struggle to give him more than 2 rounds, 3 max.


----------



## Dustaine (Jul 25, 2012)

That fucker is strong.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

A.C.S said:


> Alot of people like these unknown fighters to make themselves look like they know more, he is a p4p fighter but probably not number 1 though


I agree...


----------



## scorpion (Jun 24, 2013)

the thai is a beast, think he could be cuadras in the rematch.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Damn son...what a fight


----------



## RightHook (Jan 15, 2016)

Collie said:


> Boxnation have it level. Rungwasai is doing better than expected but still I'd struggle to give him more than 2 rounds, 3 max.


I'd have given him Rounds 1,2,7 and 9.


----------



## Dustaine (Jul 25, 2012)

Gonzalez looks very very tired and this other fucking guy... Motherfucker...


----------



## Collie (Aug 16, 2013)

What a great fight. 

Thought Gonzalez would take over but he dropped his pace and Rungvisai picked it up a bit after the 6th. Gonzalez looking a little more tired now. 2 rounds left.


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

i got it 6-4 for the Thai.


HBO never says shit about the punches Sor lands but loses their shit when Roman lands


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Rungvisai is a fucking animal.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Haven't scored it but the Thai is winning this fight IMHO, and looks stronger and fresher right now


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Anyone scoring round by round? I haven't been and this shit is close.


----------



## Collie (Aug 16, 2013)

RightHook said:


> I'd have given him Rounds 1,2,7 and 9.


Good card.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

nuclear said:


> i got it 6-4 for the Thai.
> 
> HBO never says shit about the punches Sor lands but loses their shit when Roman lands


Not sure he's winning, but that true...


----------



## Football Bat (Dec 2, 2016)

Sounds like I'm missing a good one. I can't afford that shit.


----------



## Dustaine (Jul 25, 2012)

Thai won 11.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

This Thai is a mothafvckin beast


----------



## RightHook (Jan 15, 2016)

Boxnation saying the Thai has never been 12 rounds but Boxrec reckons he has drawn one and won one on points :think1??


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

They need to have this matchmaker for all pay-per-views...


----------



## Collie (Aug 16, 2013)

Haven't been scoring round by round. 

Think Gonzalez won 3-6 clearly, second half of the fight have been closer but I still think Gonzalez is landing better punches overall.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

What a fight


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Could be fight of the year.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Finishing this round like a champion...


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Choco closing strong, does the Thai think he had it in the bag? He ran and let Choco have the 12th.


----------



## RightHook (Jan 15, 2016)

Got to respect any fighters that go to war for twelve. 

What a good one!


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

I like the Thai's fight better and I feel he won.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Was a damn good fight. Anyone keeping score? I sure as fuck was enjoying it too much to even think about scoring.


----------



## Dustaine (Jul 25, 2012)

Damn! Great fight.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

dj wack as hell tonight...


----------



## Collie (Aug 16, 2013)

Haven't watched many fights this year but that must be one of the best of 2017 so far. 

Think Gonzalez will get it by 2-3 rounds.


----------



## scorpion (Jun 24, 2013)

the thai edge it for me


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

scored it 7-5 for the Thai...

some close rounds, Roman will probably get the decision


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Was a damn good fight. Anyone keeping score? I sure as fuck was enjoying it too much to even think about scoring.


This exactly, have no idea about score because this was just too good of a fight to try and score.


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

Fuck American crowds. Seriously. They fucking boo because the guy is fucked and jogs back and holds for all of 25 seconds of the last round after a grueling fight. I see them boo all the time at UFC events the second it is not all action, but booing that. Jesus...what a joke.


----------



## RightHook (Jan 15, 2016)

I'd have given the Thai rounds 1,2,7, 9,10 and 11.

So dead level.


----------



## church11 (Jun 6, 2013)

allenko1 said:


> dj wack as hell tonight...


Thought I was the only one who noticed that


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Vic said:


> Could be fight of the year.


By far best fight I've seen this year


----------



## Collie (Aug 16, 2013)

Wow!


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Upset of the year for sure.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Guys that guy was 7/1 in the last round lol put a tenner on it


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Oh shit


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

NNNNNNNNNNNNNEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

the right man won!!!!!!!!!

what an upset


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

HOLY SHIT! Rungvisai pulled the upset!!!!


----------



## Dustaine (Jul 25, 2012)

Yes! Great win!


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

My man @Flea Man called this.


----------



## RightHook (Jan 15, 2016)

What a result. This year is turning out to be a good one already! 

Wonder where both fighters go from here?


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Good for the dude, he fought his guts out, he deserved it.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> Guys that guy was 7/1 in the last round lol put a tenner on it


You should have bet before the wrestling odds kicked in


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

The underdogs arent fucking about this year, Jacobs to win! Lol


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> Guys that guy was 7/1 in the last round lol put a tenner on it


I had a sneaking feeling he would beat Gonzalez. I wish I could bring myself to bet on this shit. People just don't seem to watch the lower weights.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Robbery.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Is Bellend over Haye a bigger upset then this


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Great great fight, but Roman edged it for me.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Gonzalez has been dethroned. Fucking incredible!


----------



## goeasyefc (May 31, 2014)

Gutted but what a fucking fight . Those little bastards must do serious damage to there long term health as every time I watch them it's war after war.


----------



## scorpion (Jun 24, 2013)

Reppin501 said:


> Good for the dude, he fought his guts out, he deserved it.


fuck yea, i thought it was gonna be a decision for the hbo star but good on Julie Lederman to finally get it right lol


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Robbery.


Fuck off you retard. No fight that close can be called a robbery.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

KOTF said:


> Is Bellend over Haye a bigger upset then this


Of course not, nobody outside a few that follow the asian scene knew who this thai guy was,


----------



## scorpion (Jun 24, 2013)

Lmao bet he wishes he fought Estrada or Inoue before this now hahaha, goodbye milion dollar paycheque.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

KOTF said:


> Is Bellend over Haye a bigger upset then this


No way...I mean Haye is old and coming off injury, this was a prime all time great fighter getting flat out beat.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Strike said:


> Fuck American crowds. Seriously. They fucking boo because the guy is fucked and jogs back and holds for all of 25 seconds of the last round after a grueling fight. I see them boo all the time at UFC events the second it is not all action, but booing that. Jesus...what a joke.


AMEN...


----------



## Kampioni (May 16, 2013)

Damn they both left it all in there. I thought roman was gonna win that damn


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Fight of the year and upset of the year all in one. Fucking great nite of boxing I'm glad I stayed up.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Gonzalez has been dethroned. Fucking incredible!


Such a great fight, those dudes left their hearts in there, not sure what else anybody could want from two guys.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Seriously great fight but how the fuck do you score that for the thai guy?

Running away, head puts, arm punches, whilw Chocolatito is throwing clean combos and had the thai guy stumbling around the ring and landed twice as many punches


Shit scoring.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

P4p top 5:

1. Srisaket Sor Rungvisa
2. Ward
3. Kovalev
4. GGG
5. Crawford

Embrace the new p4p #1


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

Vic said:


> Of course not, nobody outside a few that follow the asian scene knew who this thai guy was,


seriously. i thought the people here claiming Sor had a chance were full of shit haha


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Seriously great fight but how the fuck do you score that for the thai guy?
> 
> Running away, head puts, arm punches, whilw Chocolatito is throwing clean combos and had the thai guy stumbling around the ring and landed twice as many punches
> 
> Shit scoring.


Gonzalez took so many rounds off though, that guys workrate was very high was razor close


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

I think that's enough upsets for today, thanks.


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

scorpion said:


> Lmao bet he wishes he fought Estrada or Inoue before this now hahaha, goodbye milion dollar paycheque.


:lol:


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Fuck off you retard. No fight that close can be called a robbery.


Fuck you, you little foreign bitch.

I wouldnt say robbery, but obviously shit scoring.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

I guess Andre Ward is p4p #1


----------



## scorpion (Jun 24, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> P4p top 5:
> 
> 1.Srisaket Sor Rungvisa
> 2. Ward
> ...


We get a new Manny Pacquiao for this generation  hahaha, ps max kellerman being a salty bitch haha


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Seriously great fight but how the fuck do you score that for the thai guy?
> 
> Running away, head puts, arm punches, whilw Chocolatito is throwing clean combos and had the thai guy stumbling around the ring and landed twice as many punches
> 
> Shit scoring.


chochos moments were too far in between imo


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

nuclear said:


> seriously. i thought the people here claiming Sor had a chance were full of shit haha


Yeah, I remembered him a little from the Cuadras fight, didn´t think much of it,,,, to beat Gonzalez ? I mean why ? But here we are, this little motherfucker won.


----------



## Collie (Aug 16, 2013)

Really surprised that Rungvasai got the decision, although a good few people agree with it, definitely a fight to enjoy again and score again. I do think Gonzalez won rounds 3, 4, 5, 6 and 12 and a lot of the others were close, very possibly I'm wrong. 

Gonzalez won't be making 50-0.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

scorpion said:


> We get a new Manny Pacquiao for this generation  hahaha, ps max kellerman being a salty bitch haha


Yeah, "you beat... er... got a decision" fuck off Kellerman.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

This is why I love boxing, this dude goes from eating out of trash cans, to beating an all time great and changing his life. Just him and his two hands, went all in, and came out Aces. Just awesome...and I love Max Kellerman, but fvck you Max that was a bullsh!t comment "you got the decision". Come on bro, you're better than that b


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Steve Bunce on Boxnation giving it to Max Kellerman for his "cheap shot" during the interview, stopping saying "you beat him" to say "well you got the decision"

Bunce says try that with Bellew


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

nuclear said:


> chochos moments were too far in between imo


Nah. The thai guy was hitting gloves and was ready to go many times during the fight. How you can score that for the thai guy given Chocolatito outlanded him 2-1 is beyond me.

Were you guys counting the head butts? That was his best work after the knockdown


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

This is why you have to give Floyd/Manny so much props for going through so many divisions, when these other fighters do they are not so effective, that guy ate way too many bombs and didnt budge


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Robbery.





MichiganWarrior said:


> I wouldnt say robbery


:think1


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I guess Andre Ward is p4p #1


He has to beat Rungvasia first.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Man, I'm so, so glad I stayed up. Yeah, only fight I wanted to watch was Rungvisai/Gonzalez because I was smelling an possible upset.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Not sure how Golovkin/Jacobs can go after that fight!


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Fuck you, you little foreign bitch.
> 
> I wouldnt say robbery, but obviously shit scoring.


You literally said robbery you spastic. And you just claimed the Thai guy was throwing arm punches lol. If anything his weakness was that he was loading up too much with every punch and putting all his body torque into every punch. If the Thai guy could take something off his punches at times to vary the tempo and feint a bit more he would've beaten Gonzales with ease.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Man, I'm so, so glad I stayed up. Yeah, only fight I wanted to watch was Rungvisai/Gonzalez because I was smelling an possible upset.


Quit playing you wanna watch Godlovkin too.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Who can beat the Thai...Joshua maybe?


----------



## desertlizard (Dec 29, 2015)

choco injuried headbutts, and still won that fight


----------



## LiL Boosie (Feb 9, 2014)

Ive always felt Choco, while.legit and.elite, was a tad.overrated due to HBO

HE Deraves to be top 10 P4p but not #1, guys like Inoue, Estrada can beat him at his weight class


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

That fight has killed me, so so good. Amazing. Im shattered now haha


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Not sure how Golovkin/Jacobs can go after that fight!


No sh!t, I can't fathom any scenario in which this fight lives up to that fight, in any context.


----------



## scorpion (Jun 24, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> This is why you have to give Floyd/Manny so much props for going through so many divisions, when these other fighters do they are not so effective, that guy ate way too many bombs and didnt budge


Yea i thought the same thing, our generation is spoiled af cus Manny and Floyd made it look easy but that's because they were special amongst the special fighters. Roman did it for while but this fight showed the strength and size was too much.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Golovkin looked in amazing shape at the weigh in


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Ward becomes P4P #1 by default


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Reppin501 said:


> Who can beat the Thai...Joshua maybe?


Canelo will work out a catchweight and will khtfo


----------



## RightHook (Jan 15, 2016)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Seriously great fight but how the fuck do you score that for the thai guy?
> 
> Running away, head puts, arm punches, whilw Chocolatito is throwing clean combos and had the thai guy stumbling around the ring and landed twice as many punches
> 
> Shit scoring.


I disagree, round by round it was incredibly close. Deffo not a robbery IMO.

Be interesting one to watch again.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

KOTF said:


> Ward becomes P4P #1 by default


Til Floyd schools Mystic Mac


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Reppin501 said:


> This is why I love boxing, this dude goes from eating out of trash cans, to beating an all time great and changing his life. Just him and his two hands, went all in, and came out Aces. Just awesome...and I love Max Kellerman, but fvck you Max that was a bullsh!t comment "you got the decision". Come on bro, you're better than that b


Thats something Kellerman should say to the champion when he defends his belt and gets a disputable decision, when the unknown underdog wins a close decision it definitely means he deserved it


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

They are never going to let Curtis Stephens forget THAT face


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

No "Pop" for Jacobs...


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Gonzalez is still one of the greatest fighters in the world, I felt he just got out worked tonight. He couldn't have expected the Thai could work that hard, that long...and/or take the shots he took. This will bring back an even better version of Gonzalez, I hope.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> You literally said robbery you spastic. And you just claimed the Thai guy was throwing arm punches lol. If anything his weakness was that he was loading up too much with every punch and putting all his body torque into every punch. If the Thai guy could take something off his punches at times to vary the tempo and feint a bit more he would've beaten Gonzales with ease.


Nah you must be taking to much cock to your tounsils cutting off your oxygen you tiny foreign bitch.

Chocolatito was walking through his arm punches. Those grunts must have confused your little brain into thinking those punches were hard.

The Thai was the one sucking wind and staggering around the ring. Learn to score a fight.

Shitty HBO scoring again


----------



## scorpion (Jun 24, 2013)

Reppin501 said:


> Who can beat the Thai...Joshua maybe?


Let's see him fight Wlad first before we get ahead of ourselves, I mean the thai guy just beat Chocalatito, Joshua just doesn't have the resume to be in the same sentence with this cat lol.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Damn, anyone else felt it in the heart when Kellerman talked about Rungvisai eating food from the garbage. Shit, these guys have such amazing stories.


----------



## RightHook (Jan 15, 2016)

Im hoping for a quick knockout for anyone. Purely because I want to get to bed!


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Nah you must be taking to much cock to your tounsils cutting off your oxygen you tiny foreign bitch.
> 
> Chocolatito was walking through his arm punches. Those grunts must have confused your little brain into thinking those punches were hard.
> 
> ...


Lol you claimed it was a robbery. I had the Thai winnng and so did the judges. Keep crying about it, it's funny.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

RightHook said:


> I disagree, round by round it was incredibly close. Deffo not a robbery IMO.
> 
> Be interesting one to watch again.


Yeah I made a mistake call in it a robbery, but Chocolatito controlled the fiight from about round 4 on. Outlanded and punished

Clear case of uneducated scoring


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Damn, anyone else felt it in the heart when Kellerman talked about Rungvisai eating food from the garbage. Shit, these guys have such amazing stories.


Absolutely...


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

KOTF said:


> Ward becomes P4P #1 by default


If GGG wins I might just put him number 1 until Ward and Kovalev rematch, the fight was so close their positions should be on hold lol


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Lol you claimed it was a robbery. I had the Thai winnng and so did the judges. Keep crying about it, it's funny.


Not crying. I didn't have a horse in the fight.

And nobody gives a shit about you you little foreign bitch. Everybody thinks your little water head ass is a joke


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Oh, my prediction is GGG KO 3.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Yeah I made a mistake call in it a robbery, but Chocolatito controlled the Right from about round 4 on. Outlanded and punished
> 
> Clear case of uneducated scoring


Clear case of confirmation bias for a guy you want to suck off. Gonzales took that L and the slide down the p4p rankings. How do you feel about that?


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

The Kraken said:


> They are never going to let Curtis Stephens forget THAT face


Stevens* had to read it a few times before I got it lol


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Lets go, I dont care who wins make the best man win!


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Not crying. I didn't have a horse in the fight.
> 
> And nobody gives a shit about you you little foreign bitch. Everybody thinks your little water head ass is a joke


What are you even talking about. We're talking about boxing, stay focused. No wonder you don't have the perception and attention to score a fight properly. Gonzales was robbed lol


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

I think GGG stops him inside 4, love Danny but I just can't imagine his chin holding up to GGG. Also I think Danny's power is being overrated a little. He can pop, don't get me wrong but hes not as powerful as GGG.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

A.C.S said:


> P4p top 5:
> 
> 1. Srisaket Sor Rungvisa
> 2. Ward
> ...


ahahahahaha. you goddam right!


----------



## RightHook (Jan 15, 2016)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Yeah I made a mistake call in it a robbery, but Chocolatito controlled the Right from about round 4 on. Outlanded and punished
> 
> Clear case of uneducated scoring


Again I disagree. I gave 1,2,7, 9, 10 and 11 to the Thai lad. Happy to watch it again tomorrow and apologise if I've made a mistake though.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Clear case of confirmation bias for a guy you want to suck off. Gonzales took that L and the slide down the p4p rankings. How do you feel about that?


My favorite fighter is andre ward little water head boy. Dont bring up confirmation bias like you got a degree from anywhere you little third world bitch


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

But Got Damn, come on Danny, dig down and find it one time bro.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Soooooooooooooooooo here go!


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

RightHook said:


> Again I disagree. I gave 1,2,7, 9, 10 and 11 to the Thai lad. Happy to watch it again tomorrow and apologise if I've made a mistake though.


Bet. Not to pissed about it, just thought Roman was clearly better. Will rewatch


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> Lets go, I dont care who wins make the best man win!


Yeah, I'm emotionally dead after Rungvisai/Gonzalez. I don't care right now.


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Damn, anyone else felt it in the heart when Kellerman talked about Rungvisai eating food from the garbage. Shit, these guys have such amazing stories.


I don't know any other sport besides Muay Thai where the fighters are already hardened before they even get into the sport.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Danny 10-9


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Don't know who won the round...


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Yup, Golovkin playing it very safe. He definitely respects Jacobs.


----------



## Johnstown (Jun 4, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> You literally said robbery you spastic. And you just claimed the Thai guy was throwing arm punches lol. If anything his weakness was that he was loading up too much with every punch and putting all his body torque into every punch. If the Thai guy could take something off his punches at times to vary the tempo and feint a bit more he would've beaten Gonzales with ease.


I guess it was a "throw away expression" he used in the heat of the moment.

Kinda the way you excused yourself when you said 10 140 pound men couldn't do anything to one solid 240 pound man.

It was kinda like that but not nearly as retarded.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

GGG is showing too much respect


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

what was the consensus her one Chocolatito?


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

I got Danny 2-0


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Boring fight, but this how Jacobs has to fight in order to win.

20-18 Danby.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

I'll say 1 even 1 to Jacobs...


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Not much going on GGG clearly respecting Jacobs power.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

I'll give GGG the 2nd but not with any conviction, could have gone either way.


----------



## scorpion (Jun 24, 2013)

1-1


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Casual HOOOOOK said:


> what was the consensus her one Chocolatito?


What?


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

Bizarre from GGG. He has used the little side steps that he does to cut off space, but then on a couple of occasions where he has got to the range he wants, he hasn't thrown anything. 

Jacobs - 2-0


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Jacobs nearly ducked into GGG's uppercut, that would have been it


----------



## Johnstown (Jun 4, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> What?


Consensus here not her

He means did most people think the decision was correct or not...

Seems like it was a close fight and most agree it was close...


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Damn, Jacobs took all 3.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Mexi-Box said:


> What?


ha messed that up, I was asking what the general forum thought about the decision in the last fight?


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Jacobs "Jimmy Young'ing" GGG


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

30-27 Jacobs. GGG is fighting too cautiously.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

I'll say 2-1 Danny


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Danny 10-9 in 3rd, have it 2-1 Danny through 3, GGG fighting too respectful


----------



## Johnstown (Jun 4, 2013)

Strike said:


> Bizarre from GGG. He has used the little side steps that he does to cut off space, but then on a couple of occasions where he has got to the range he wants, he hasn't thrown anything.
> 
> Jacobs - 2-0


He's trying to make canelo think he will stand a chance...

Lol


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

Jacobs is looking very slick. And GGG is respecting through power.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

No one is landing shit here. Nothing in it


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

3-0 Jacobs, but one of those as a 10-10 would be fair too.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Jacobs is doing well. GGG not bad either. 

2 Jacobs-1 even...


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Jacobs. down...


----------



## BobDigi5060 (Jul 15, 2012)

So GGG is getting outlanded??? Does he look lost or what in there?!


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Casual HOOOOOK said:


> ha messed that up, I was asking what the general forum thought about the decision in the last fight?


Close fight. Could've gone either way IMO, but I did enjoy.. fuck! Missed the damn knockdown. Anyways, I'm just glad the Thai won. I always love a good underdog story.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

38-37 Jacobs.


----------



## RightHook (Jan 15, 2016)

Jacobs did well to stay in the round. Stick to the game plan and he can still win this.


----------



## Johnstown (Jun 4, 2013)

Ahhhh


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

2-2 +1 KD for GGG


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

10-8 obviously


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Big right hand by Golovkin! Good jabs. Good recovery by Jacobs.

2-1-1even


----------



## Collie (Aug 16, 2013)

Casual HOOOOOK said:


> ha messed that up, I was asking what the general forum thought about the decision in the last fight?


Close fight, great fight. Gonzalez struggled at the weight, Thai's size and pure strength was tough to deal with. Personally I thought Gonzalez did enough and showed most of the quality but many thought the Thai edged it.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

3-2 Golovkin +1 for the KD


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

GGG's round. He's taken control now. 

2-2-1 even


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Jacobs 10-9 5th


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

Ref gave Jacobs a little extra time there, did the full 8, checked him, and then called him forward to check him again.

All square after 5.


----------



## Collie (Aug 16, 2013)

This is an interesting fight in a totally different way than the previous fight.


----------



## RightHook (Jan 15, 2016)

I do have it even after 5, but I think its only a matter of time before another knockdown.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

3-3 +1 GGG


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Jacobs round.

57-56 Jacobs.


----------



## LiL Boosie (Feb 9, 2014)

Sister Sledge said:


> Jacobs round.
> 
> 57-56 Jacobs.


Same


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

10-9 Jacobs, good round for Danny there


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Best round for Jacobs, looked quality there.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Damn, Golovkin needs to get a lot of ground back.


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

GGG has been shit really. Jacobs' best round and GGG has allowed him to fully take back the momentum.

57-56 to Jacobs.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Good round for Jacobs. He's got to stay in the center of the ring. 

3-2-1 even...


----------



## Johnstown (Jun 4, 2013)

Big drama show


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Jacobs was smart to say fuck off to the IBF. Looks like he's taking Golovkin's shots pretty well.


----------



## BobDigi5060 (Jul 15, 2012)

Pulling for Jacobs lol, GGG gets hit way too much been saying it forever. Can only so far without much poor defense at the top.

BTW I'm not watching the fight just following play by play


----------



## LiL Boosie (Feb 9, 2014)

Another round for Jacobs he doing well but has to be more cautious imo


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Jacobs clearly winning the fight.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Golovkin massively overrated @bballchump11


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

67-65 Jacobs.

GGG does seem to not like the body shots.


----------



## Collie (Aug 16, 2013)

GGG will have to up the intensity, if it keeps going as it is, it's concievable it'll go the distance.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

This is really gonna come down to whoever won the "nothing" 2nd round isn't it


----------



## RightHook (Jan 15, 2016)

Jacobs; Rounds 1,2,3,6 and 7 
GGG; Rounds 4,5 and knockdown.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

4-3 for Jacobs but the KD makes it even


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

10-9 Danny


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

4-2-1 Jacobs. He's stinging GGG's ass to the body...


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

Al Haymon has a sick hard on right now.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Two huge upsets on one card is fucking unreal.


----------



## BobDigi5060 (Jul 15, 2012)

Rumble Young Man Rumble


----------



## LiL Boosie (Feb 9, 2014)

GGG not doing enough

Needs to be more relentless but Jacoba defense on point


----------



## Collie (Aug 16, 2013)

Even if GGG KO's Jacobs, it's been a poor performance from him. Jacobs is doing well but GGG is looking ponderous.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

GGG round. 76-75 Jacobs.


----------



## RightHook (Jan 15, 2016)

Jacobs; Rounds 1,2,3,6 and 7 
GGG; Rounds 4,5,8 and knockdown.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Anyone know what the fight night weights were?


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

I got 4-4 GGG up with the KD


----------



## goeasyefc (May 31, 2014)

Who or what is that punk type creature in Jacobs corner ?


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

Looks like Jacobs is going to win. GGG is not even throwing enough to give himself the chance to win by KO, and bar the KD, Jacobs has taken the other few good shots well.

Jacobs up by 3.

Jacobs is giving ample opportunities for hard counters when he starts to let go.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

5-2-1 Jacobs...


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

GGG is fucking lost


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

5-4 GGG, Jacobs saved by the bell


----------



## BobDigi5060 (Jul 15, 2012)

Crossing my fingers I fucking love upsets....

Is there any urgency from Abel Sanchez? Wtf is happening here???


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

85-85 even. Jacobs gave that round away.


----------



## LiL Boosie (Feb 9, 2014)

Win or lose Able Sanchez is gonna say ggg had the flu during camp lol


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Jacobs did a bambi shuffle.


----------



## RightHook (Jan 15, 2016)

Jacobs; Rounds 1,2,3,6 and 7 
GGG; Rounds 4,5,8,9 and knockdown.


----------



## BobDigi5060 (Jul 15, 2012)

Pedrin1787 said:


> 5-4 GGG, Jacobs saved by the bell


Dammit


----------



## LiL Boosie (Feb 9, 2014)

BobDigi5060 said:


> Crossing my fingers I fucking love upsets....
> 
> Is there any urgency from Abel Sanchez? Wtf is happening here???


His dumbass probably thinks ggg winning


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Comeback by G! Big flurry at the end. Jacobs landed 2 hard lefts right at the bell

5-3-1 Jacobs


----------



## artful (May 10, 2013)

HBO sucking the Americans cock as per usual, Jacobs is doing well yeah but he's still losing


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

95-94 Jacobs.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

5-5 GGG only up by the KD point


----------



## Chitown (Jan 9, 2014)

Pirog > Gennady


----------



## RightHook (Jan 15, 2016)

Jacobs; Rounds 1,2,3,6,7 and 10
GGG; Rounds 4,5,8,9 and knockdown.


----------



## Collie (Aug 16, 2013)

GGG is barely ever throwing counters, he is trying to set him up for the perfect shot but Jacobs is moving too well. 

GGG showing a real lack of plan B and/or improvisation.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

artful said:


> HBO sucking the Americans cock as per usual, Jacobs is doing well yeah but he's still losing


:frankline


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Massively impressed by Jacobs here, very close fight, jacobs fighting smart but getting caught up now and again.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Wasn't difficult at all Jim. Jacobs outboxed him clearly. 

6-3-1 Jacobs...


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Man, GGG looking like dogshit tonight. Not really sure, but it's looking like a razor-close fight.


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

artful said:


> HBO sucking the Americans cock as per usual, Jacobs is doing well yeah but he's still losing


 Yeah, they are rooting for the kid to beat their star, jackass.


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

No idea how some of you have it so close. GGG won 2 rounds clearly and you could give him the 9th too. He needs a KO to win, and he hasn't looked like even throwing enough for that to be remotely likely.

GGG has been shite.


----------



## Sittin Sonny (Jun 10, 2013)

ESPN's Sportscenter says Dan Rafael gave the 10th round to GGG and has him up 6-4 over Jacobs.


----------



## LiL Boosie (Feb 9, 2014)

Im watching the British feed

HBO crew must be shitting themselves

IMO if Jacobs wins 1 of these rds he wins clearly


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

lol @ chocolatito... Estrada pay day is gone... too bad about those million he demanded go get in the ring with his papi...

good fight ggg and jacobs.. close one!


----------



## LiL Boosie (Feb 9, 2014)

Sittin Sonny said:


> ESPN's Sportscenter says Dan Rafael gave the 10th round to GGG and has him up 6-4 over Jacobs.


LOL Dan is horrible

Huge k2 and ggg fan


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Jacobs is doing wonderful.

105-103 Jacobs.


----------



## RightHook (Jan 15, 2016)

Jacobs; Rounds 1,2,3,6,7 and 10
GGG; Rounds 4,5,8,9,11 and knockdown.


----------



## LiL Boosie (Feb 9, 2014)

GGG has gout outboxed most fight

He needs a KO to win clearly


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Canelo has a chance lol


----------



## artful (May 10, 2013)

CASH_718 said:


> Yeah, they are rooting for the kid to beat their star, jackass.


Kellerman been on Jacobs cock the whole fight.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Jacobs putin in that work!!


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

the punchstats have golovkin ahead?


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

GGG has been awful. He has done the technical side of cutting off the ring, closing the space against the mover with the reach, but then thrown single shots or nothing.

Jacobs fully deserves this.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Jacobs again in 11! the body shots, the combos. It Jacobs fight.

7-3-1 Jacobs


----------



## BobDigi5060 (Jul 15, 2012)

Big drama. Guys please choose a winner whether you scored it or not... 

Is it a close fight that can go either way???


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

GGG looks like an old man, nothing like the guy from the Proska fight


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

6-6 GGG by that KD point


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Jacobs won.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

I have Jacobs winning 115-112


----------



## Dustaine (Jul 25, 2012)

Well, Jacobs won. No way anyone can dispute that.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

The worst thing is styles make fights, Lemieux would take Jacobs head off


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Close round. I give it 114-113 Jacobs.


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

Jacobs won CLEARLY!!!!


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Post your scores! I honestly have no idea who they're gonna give it too


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Danny won...holy sh!t, great fight Danny he proved me wrong.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Thought Jacobs squeezed it. Well impressed. Good fight again.


----------



## BobDigi5060 (Jul 15, 2012)

Wow... They are in NYC too I hope the judges get it right ahh.


----------



## scorpion (Jun 24, 2013)

Jacobs edged it, but the kd makes it fucking close.


----------



## RightHook (Jan 15, 2016)

Jacobs; Rounds 1,2,3,6,7,10 and 12
GGG; Rounds 4,5,8,9,11 and knockdown.

Jacobs 7-5(+1) GGG


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Jacobs is the fuckin man!! USA USA USA

now watch him get robbed


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Yeah, Jacobs won that. Jesus, two upsets in one night (if the judges get it right).


----------



## Collie (Aug 16, 2013)

Could be wildly varying cards.


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

7-5 Jacobs so DJ by a point

GGG looked lost and slow. how much is that due to Jacob's boxing and how much of it is due to GGG's age?


----------



## Brownies (Jun 7, 2013)

And Jacobs could've fought a better fight and won (if they got it right) even more clearly.


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

A.C.S said:


> The worst thing is styles make fights, Lemieux would take Jacobs head off


Like he did to Alcine and Rubio?


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

Pedrin1787 said:


> 6-6 GGG by that KD point


Ridiculous.

GGG looked like an amateur for most of the fight. I predicted GGG by KO inside the first 5 rounds, but Jacobs won that and clearly.

GGG won 4 rounds at the most.


----------



## Brownies (Jun 7, 2013)

Lord I hate boxing sometime.


----------



## Dustaine (Jul 25, 2012)

Wow, this IS a robbery.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Great round. Really good Middleweight Tilte fight. I think Jacobs got it.

8-3-1 even or GGG could've won the 12th so 7-4-1 even for me either way. Jacobs!


----------



## LiL Boosie (Feb 9, 2014)

No fukn suprise hbo has ggg winning


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

I had it even, the KD being the difference for the GGG win.


----------



## Collie (Aug 16, 2013)

Joke.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

CASH_718 said:


> Like he did to Alcine and Rubio?


Such a casual post


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

Bullshit. Jacobs fought the fight of his life and won.


----------



## artful (May 10, 2013)

They know how to score about time, underdogs get 2 more points per round lets not forget.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

That's fvcking terrible


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Haha is this a robbery?

Golovkin was smart to stay the fuck away from Ward.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

This is terrible.


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

Canelo's licking his chops


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Strike said:


> Ridiculous.
> 
> GGG looked like an amateur for most of the fight. I predicted GGG by KO inside the first 5 rounds, but Jacobs won that and clearly.
> 
> GGG won 4 rounds at the most.


Show me your card.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh. Not the right one. Not the right one...


----------



## Dragon Punch (May 15, 2014)

Jacobs won that, but the weight trick he pulled takes away abit of the sympathy for me.


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

Disgusting. Fucking joke. Two of those cunts had it by 3 rounds...are you fucking kidding me?


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Close one! but too much money on the line with Canelo and GGG to give that close one to jacobs.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

smh


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

artful said:


> The know how to score about time.


Golovkin trash breh


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Haha is this a robbery?
> 
> Golovkin was smart to stay the fuck away from Ward.


was thinking that too :lol:


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

I had Jacobs winning that handy, IMO there's no way Golovkin got that victory , because I was rooting for him throughout the whole fight and he was getting pasted the entire time and not being able to unload his own shots


----------



## BobDigi5060 (Jul 15, 2012)

So they gave it to GGG?


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Close fight. I thought Jacobs won but not gonna complain. Rematch is fair.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

I thought Jacobs won, but I also thought his corner's advice was terrible. He looked like he was just trying to survive for 12 rounds. That affects the judges.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

BobDigi5060 said:


> So they gave it to GGG?


Yes.


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

so honest question, no tinfoil hat.


could the compubox have been biased towards the stars? thought the favorites were all outlanded but the stats said otherwise


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Come on guys, did you really expect two outsiders to get the verdict in a single night?


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Just so fvcking bad, I'm gutted for Danny, he deserved to get the win.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Max had Gonzalez and Golovkin winning


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

nuclear said:


> so honest question, no tinfoil hat.
> 
> could the compubox have been biased towards the stars? thought the favorites were all outlanded but the stats said otherwise


Compubox is always wrong, and usually skewed towards the "house" fighter.


----------



## ISPEAKUMTROOTH (Jun 10, 2014)

Had it even going to the 12th and GGG took that imo.Credit to Jacobs but i think too many looked past GGGs early jab work.


----------



## BobDigi5060 (Jul 15, 2012)

115-112 twice? Fuck all this... Rematch or bust.

Sadly, this makes GGG vs Canelo even more realistic. After the Brook fight I leaned toward Canelo. Fuck this.


----------



## artful (May 10, 2013)

Drunkness


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

nuclear said:


> so honest question, no tinfoil hat.
> 
> could the compubox have been biased towards the stars? thought the favorites were all outlanded but the stats said otherwise


Are you talking overall or round by round? Anyway it's not like it's fully scientific, it's still just people pushing buttons when they think something landed


----------



## LiL Boosie (Feb 9, 2014)

Idk how tha fuk u can score it for ggg

Jacobs won close but clear by 1-2 Rounds


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

I guess the powers-that-be didn't want to lose the huge Golovkin-Canelo payday.


Buncha' bullshit right here.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Cableaddict said:


> I thought Jacobs won, but I also thought his corner's advice was terrible. He looked like he was just trying to survive for 12 rounds. That affects the judges.


Box and don't engage him unless absolutely necessary?? sound advice to me, he didn't look like he was trying to survive to me he looked like he was boxing Golovkins head off


----------



## RightHook (Jan 15, 2016)

Had Jacobs winning in a close one. Feel for him as he executed his game plan to perfection for me (with exception of the knockdown).

Enjoyable and interesting night of Boxing!


----------



## LiL Boosie (Feb 9, 2014)

The Kraken said:


> Max had Gonzalez and Golovkin winning


Of course


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Show me your card.


GGG wins 4,5 and 9.

Round 3 - 10-10.

Jacobs wins 1, 2, 6, 7, 8, 10, 11, 12.

I could give round 11 and 12 as ties if I was being generous.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

It was a pretty good fight in the end of the day, would never think this was going to decision btw. No doubt in my mind that Jacons won it though.


----------



## Collie (Aug 16, 2013)

P4P lists will look a bit different after tonights fights.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Someone should give the press scores for this fight. I'm wondering what the majority thought.


----------



## Kampioni (May 16, 2013)

Danny won fuckin robbery


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Collie said:


> P4P lists will look a bit different after tonights fights.


New p4p top 5:

1. Srisaket Sor Rungvisai
2. Ward
3.Kovalev
4. Crawford
5. Mikey Garcia

GGG is out!


----------



## scorpion (Jun 24, 2013)

i had 114 to 113 to Jacobs but i feel a lot of his work was shoeshining and a lot of Golovkins jabs weren't counted but damn i want to see a rematch.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Damn, makes you wonder just how good Pirog was.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Golovkin was overreaching, getting countered, accepting every clinch, and most of all getting punched over and over again in the face

the only punch he had success with was the jab, and it was a good jab but it sure as fuck wasn't enough to win the fight, I didn't see it as close at all, Jacobs won the fight tonight, astonished how many people had it close, I thought Golovkin got boxed up, I was waiting for him to do something for the whole fight and he just couldn't pull the trigger, can't be happy that he got a decision he didn't deserve, Jacobs should have fulfilled the Cinderella story tonight


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> New p4p top 5:
> 
> 1. Srisaket Sor Rungvisai
> 2. Ward
> ...


What's Ward doing up there? Everybody knows Kovalev beat him. :sun


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Mexi-Box said:


> Damn, makes you wonder just how good Pirog was.


It was 7 years ago he can't dine out on that win forever :smile


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

A.C.S said:


> Such a casual post


Sorry that the facts don't support your bullshit.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

scorpion said:


> i had 114 to 113 to Jacobs but i feel a lot of his work was shoeshining and a lot of Golovkins jabs weren't counted but damn i want to see a rematch.


I feel it was close. I thought Jacobs won, but I really didn't watch with a keen eye. I guess this is one where people are going to have to watch more than once. I also wonder what the majority of the press scores have it.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

The Kraken said:


> It was 7 years ago he can't dine out on that win forever :smile


Yeah, but that was pre-cancer Jacobs too.


----------



## HumansSuck (Nov 4, 2015)

Haven't seen the fight yet but based on what I read here is it possible that after the KD that Jacobs gave the judges the impression he wasn't interested in trading? 

I have a feeling if the KD hadn't happened the judges would have looked kinder on his approach. I guess I'll know when I see it.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Mexi-Box said:


> Yeah, but that was pre-cancer Jacobs too.


Post cancer Jacobs is clearly better, he just beat Golovkin


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

The Kraken said:


> Post cancer Jacobs is clearly better, he just beat Golovkin


Maybe, but as I said, who knows just how great Pirog was if he didn't get sidelined.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

there used to be a guy who posted here after big fights with everybody's score. I forget his name on twitter...


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> I thought Jacobs won, but I also thought his corner's advice was terrible. He looked like he was just trying to survive for 12 rounds. That affects the judges.


True.

However GGG looked the opposite. Too patient and respectful of Jacob's power that it could have cost him many of the early rounds (except the 4th).


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

HumansSuck said:


> Haven't seen the fight yet but based on what I read here is it possible that after the KD that Jacobs gave the judges the impression he wasn't interested in trading?
> 
> I have a feeling if the KD hadn't happened the judges would have looked kinder on his approach. I guess I'll know when I see it.


Jacobs was winning the exchanges, Golovkin kept covering up and waiting for Jacobs to finish like he did against Brook, almost no angles or counter punches inbetween shots and backing up in straight lines. His own work and success rate was abysmal, only a handful of times did he try to work Jacobs over inside and this was later on when he got a bit desperate, Jacobs would just land a few shots and grab on and Golovkin would stand there doing nothing


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Cableaddict said:


> What's Ward doing up there? Everybody knows Kovalev beat him. :sun


Lol true, Kovalev and Ward need to rematch their spots should be on hold


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

HumansSuck said:


> Haven't seen the fight yet but based on what I read here is it possible that after the KD that Jacobs gave the judges the impression he wasn't interested in trading?
> 
> I have a feeling if the KD hadn't happened the judges would have looked kinder on his approach. I guess I'll know when I see it.


Jacobs was trading quite alot, he won the fight, he wasnt even that negative GGG just looked terrible


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

Strike said:


> GGG wins 4,5 and 9.
> 
> Round 3 - 10-10.
> 
> ...


This is the only way you should have scored this fight.


----------



## Wansen (Jun 4, 2013)

I had Jacobs by 2 rounds.

GGG looked a bit shopworn, perhaps even on the downside.


----------



## scorpion (Jun 24, 2013)

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> True.
> 
> However GGG looked the opposite. Too patient and respectful of Jacob's power that it could have cost him many of the early rounds (except the 4th).


I had a shitty stream so that might be the reason but it looked to me that both weren't really doing anything in the first three, so i gave em to GGG (two of them of think) because i saw him out land Jacobs with the jab early on.


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

I had a very easy time scoring that for Jacobs. Don't blame anyone for calling that a robbery.

Also, did anyone else feel that was a complete stinker of a fight? I suppose it had to be for Jacobs to win.


----------



## scorpion (Jun 24, 2013)

Ironically tonight's fights made me switch my pick for Canelo/Chavez. If Chavez doesn't come in too drained, i think he will pull it off, Size and Strength is no joke as we saw tonight.


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

Maybe GGG wasn't the unbeatable monster everyone thought he was? Why is it always because he's "shot" or past his prime ect

Jacobs was the bigger and better fighter, end of story.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Uncle Rico said:


> I had a very easy time scoring that for Jacobs. Don't blame anyone for calling that a robbery.
> 
> Also, did anyone else feel that was a complete stinker of a fight? I suppose it had to be for Jacobs to win.


I was on the edge of my seat the whole time waiting for Gennady to turn the tide, he never did


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

2/3rds had GGG winning according to this strawpoll


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

scorpion said:


> Ironically tonight's fights made me switch my pick for Canelo/Chavez. If Chavez doesn't come in too drained, i think he will pull it off, Size and Strength is no joke as we saw tonight.


:lol: Yeah, Jacobs missed the IBF re-weights on purpose. You can tell it helped him absorb some of GGG's shots. He took them a lot better than I imagined. I have to wonder what he weighed in at tonight. Then you have Srisket just overpowering Gonzalez with brute strength.

I think Chavez Jr./Canelo is pretty interesting. I definitely want to see it.


----------



## 2Piece (Apr 29, 2014)

Jacobs won, his body work was excellent and had a notable impact on 3G. Exposed is the right word, plain and simple.


----------



## HumansSuck (Nov 4, 2015)

The Kraken said:


> Jacobs was winning the exchanges, Golovkin kept covering up and waiting for Jacobs to finish like he did against Brook, almost no angles or counter punches inbetween shots and backing up in straight lines. His own work and success rate was abysmal, only a handful of times did he try to work Jacobs over inside and this was later on when he got a bit desperate, Jacobs would just land a few shots and grab on and Golovkin would stand there doing nothing


Hm. To be fair if Jacobs was punching and then grabbing we've seen Ruiz beat Holyfield doing that shit twice. It isn't impressive.


----------



## scorpion (Jun 24, 2013)

Anyways IDGAF about the GGG fight, i just read this quote on reddit and this made my night again :

What makes this so incredibly fucking special, and what a lot of people don't know is that Sor Rungvisai was never meant to be anything other than a journeyman. His first manager was a complete snake who wanted to milk as much money as possible and planned to make Sor Rungvisai into nothing more than a can who took losses abroad. Indeed, this was what happened as Sor Rungvisai was fed to overmatched opponents in Japan in 3 of his first 5 fights, with bouts against future 3 weight champion and current IBF light flyweight champ Yaegashi and the then 16-0-2 Kenji Oba. He was never intended to be anything more than a stepping stone for other fighters, the proverbial 4-76 bum that goes to other fighters' hometowns to pad their stats, much less become a world champion. And now look what he's done.

God this story is so damn special. Coupled with him having to eat out of the garbage to survivle, his tale is up there with Ruenroeng in terms of beating the odds, overcoming near impossible circumstances, and sheer remarkability.

I'll leave you with this passage from an interview he gave recently....

Sor Rungvisai: “When I was in Bangkok, I had to walk 60 miles back and forth to get a job as a security guard. Given that I had no money, I sometimes had to collect and eat garbage from trash cans behind department stores for my survival. A good day would be drinking soup from 5 cents instant noodle pack while giving all the noodles to my girlfriend who moved with me from Si Sa Ket.”


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

damn gutted tonight.

GGG got a gift, and Choco got shafted by the judges.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

I think Golovkin edged it out but what a close fight. Even more confident in my analysis of his flaws and Canelo's chances.


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

The Kraken said:


> I was on the edge of my seat the whole time waiting for Gennady to turn the tide, he never did


Felt exactly the same. Not to take anything away from Jacobs, but GGG was severely disappointing there. I've always said the best way to beat him would be to turn him constantly and clinch, but damn, I didn't know it was gonna' be _that _easy to do that. Again, not taking anything away from Jacobs, but GGG was utter pants in those clinches! At times Jacobs didn't even have to put any effort in holding him. Frustrating to watch.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

HumansSuck said:


> Hm. To be fair if Jacobs was punching and then grabbing we've seen Ruiz beat Holyfield doing that shit twice. It isn't impressive.


he wasn't spoiling though, like I said he was winning most of the exchanges especially at the end when he was knocking Golovkins head around at ties


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> I think Golovkin edged it out but what a close fight. Even more confident in my analysis of his flaws and Canelo's chances.


Who did you have winning the Roman-Srisaket fight?


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Anyone think its abit of coincidence that since the drug testing has been getting more strict fighters have been looking more average


----------



## HumansSuck (Nov 4, 2015)

The Kraken said:


> he wasn't spoiling though, like I said he was winning most of the exchanges especially at the end when he was knocking Golovkins head around at ties


Yeah I'll have to see it. Each man has his own idea of spoiling.

How many clinches? Anything like the 110+ that Ruiz would initiate or the abysmal Klitschko - Povetkin contest? Not that egregious?


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Anybody named Roman ALWAYS wins clean and only loses dirty


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> Who did you have winning the Roman-Srisaket fight?


Gonzales man. But another really close fight, I thought he just edged it.


----------



## Broxi (Jul 24, 2012)

A.C.S said:


> New p4p top 5:
> 
> 1. Srisaket Sor Rungvisai
> 2. Ward
> ...


You're gonna shoot a guy to nr1 P4P because of one close win.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

scorpion said:


> Anyways IDGAF about the GGG fight, i just read this quote on reddit and this made my night again :
> 
> What makes this so incredibly fucking special, and what a lot of people don't know is that Sor Rungvisai was never meant to be anything other than a journeyman. His first manager was a complete snake who wanted to milk as much money as possible and planned to make Sor Rungvisai into nothing more than a can who took losses abroad. Indeed, this was what happened as Sor Rungvisai was fed to overmatched opponents in Japan in 3 of his first 5 fights, with bouts against future 3 weight champion and current IBF light flyweight champ Yaegashi and the then 16-0-2 Kenji Oba. He was never intended to be anything more than a stepping stone for other fighters, the proverbial 4-76 bum that goes to other fighters' hometowns to pad their stats, much less become a world champion. And now look what he's done.
> 
> ...


That's remarkable. I'm glad he won. Guy is a serious workhorse. He was fighting like a man possessed. I also don't give a fuck about the GGG drama. I was just too glad to see Roman getting dethroned in a fire of a fight.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Uncle Rico said:


> Felt exactly the same. Not to take anything away from Jacobs, but GGG was severely disappointing there. I've always said the best way to beat him would be to turn him constantly and clinch, but damn, I didn't know it was gonna' be _that _easy to do that. Again, not taking anything away from Jacobs, but GGG was utter pants in those clinches! At times Jacobs didn't even have to put any effort in holding him. Frustrating to watch.





HumansSuck said:


> Yeah I'll have to see it. Each man has his own idea of spoiling.
> 
> How many clinches? Anything like the 110+ that Ruiz would initiate or the abysmal Klitschko - Povetkin contest? Not that egregious?


Nah I wouldn' say it was a deliberate clinch fest, as UncleRico said above it was just that Golovkin was so fucking useless in them, you couldn't blame Jacobs for using clinching as a technique when he realised just how neutralised Golovkin was in them, in fact, Golovkin would often smother his own work and fall in behind his jab and initiate his own clinch, there were times when it looked like Golovkin was poised and trying to time something but Jacobs would throw five shots then smother before Golovkin could even pull the trigger


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Gonzales man. But another really close fight, I thought he just edged it.


True. Roman showed his true greatness there...knocked down, cut by multiple head butts, against a very strong, bigger relentless opponent and still pulled it off only to have it taken from him! i was very upset, man.


----------



## ISPEAKUMTROOTH (Jun 10, 2014)

A.C.S said:


> Anyone think its abit of coincidence that since the drug testing has been getting more strict fighters have been looking more average


Aye,and Floyd even retired.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Broxi said:


> You're gonna shoot a guy to nr1 P4P because of one close win.


He is the new TBE deal with it


----------



## scorpion (Jun 24, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> That's remarkable. I'm glad he won. Guy is a serious workhorse. He was fighting like a man possessed. I also don't give a fuck about the GGG drama*. I was just too glad to see Roman getting dethroned in a fire of a fight.*


I'm surprised, i thought you would be looking forward to a rematch with either Estrada or Cuadras or even a showdown with Monster King Inoue.


----------



## ISPEAKUMTROOTH (Jun 10, 2014)

Broxi said:


> You're gonna shoot a guy to nr1 P4P because of one close win.


Thats what trolls do.


----------



## scorpion (Jun 24, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> He is the new TBE deal with it


:lol::lol: Haters will say he ain't real.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

scorpion said:


> I'm surprised, i thought you would be looking forward to a rematch with either Estrada or Cuadras or even a showdown with Monster King Inoue.


He can still make those fights. Hell, they might even be more likeable to happen now that he no longer has that mentality that he should be getting paid, what was it, 1 million to rematch Estrada.

No, I really like Srisaket. I also think he might've beaten Cuadras if it wasn't for that unlucky cut. Cuadras really, really needed to give Srisaket a rematch a long ass time ago.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> I think Golovkin edged it out but what a close fight. Even more confident in my analysis of his flaws and Canelo's chances.


Thanks for making me feel sane with my 114-113 GGG, I don't always enjoy your modding but your analysis and scoring is usually on point.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> True. Roman showed his true greatness there...knocked down, cut by multiple head butts, against a very strong, bigger relentless opponent and still pulled it off only to have it taken from him! i was very upset, man.


Absolutely. I was pretty pissed actually, and it was a good example of what makes him p4p material. He had everything go wrong in that fight, awkward knockdown and headbutt combo, then multiple headbutt cuts, and all that blood. I definitely thought he should have won.


----------



## scorpion (Jun 24, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> He can still make those fights. Hell, they might even be more likeable to happen *now that he no longer has that mentality that he should be getting paid, what was it, 1 million to rematch Estrada.*
> 
> No, I really like Srisaket. I also think he might've beaten Cuadras if it wasn't for that unlucky cut. Cuadras really, really needed to give Srisaket a rematch a long ass time ago.


Yea now that I think about it, he was being a bitch with the Estrada rematch. Totally pricing himself out. I guess Karma did her job tonight, Roman got humbled, Srisaket got his due and Cuadras is now the one who is gonna want that rematch. All in all not a bad night.


----------



## Broxi (Jul 24, 2012)

A.C.S said:


> He is the new TBE deal with it


:lol:


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

scorpion said:


> Yea now that I think about it, he was being a bitch with the Estrada rematch. Totally pricing himself out. I guess Karma did her job tonight, Roman got humbled, Srisaket got his due and Cuadras is now the one who is gonna want that rematch. All in all not a bad night.


Oh yeah, it shakes up the division something fierce. I hope it causes these motherfuckers to fight each other instead of waiting around for Estrada. I want to see Cuadras/Srisaket: II, Gonzalez/Inoue, and Casimero/Estrada (since Estrada has that Filipino fetish and all).


----------



## ISPEAKUMTROOTH (Jun 10, 2014)

Watching post fight presser.Did i hear someone is in hospital for observation and who??


----------



## HumansSuck (Nov 4, 2015)

The Kraken said:


> Nah I wouldn' say it was a deliberate clinch fest, as UncleRico said above it was just that Golovkin was so fucking useless in them, you couldn't blame Jacobs for using clinching as a technique when he realised just how neutralised Golovkin was in them, in fact, Golovkin would often smother his own work and fall in behind his jab and initiate his own clinch, there were times when it looked like Golovkin was poised and trying to time something but Jacobs would throw five shots then smother before Golovkin could even pull the trigger


It's bewildering for sure from where we sit. But I'll say again, John Ruiz made Evander friggin Holyfield look real ordinary by just punching and grabbing all night. I don't think it's all that easy to punch a guy who has his heart set on grabbing you.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

ISPEAKUMTROOTH said:


> Watching post fight presser.Did i hear someone is in hospital for observation and who??


If I had to guess, I think it was Gonzalez. Guy looked like he got thrown into a fucking meat grinder again.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

twitter being twitter. few people think Jacobs won, most don't. posting pictures of the final punchstat like they counted the damn punches themselves...


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

scorpion said:


> Yea now that I think about it, he was being a bitch with the Estrada rematch. Totally pricing himself out. I guess Karma did her job tonight, Roman got humbled, Srisaket got his due and Cuadras is now the one who is gonna want that rematch. All in all not a bad night.


Sorry but no.

Roman's request of a mil isnt anything unreasonable, not to mention that Estrada has hardly been making any noise as of late.

And after watching Roman tonight, he surely deserves to be making a million plus.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Absolutely. I was pretty pissed actually, and it was a good example of what makes him p4p material. He had everything go wrong in that fight, awkward knockdown and headbutt combo, then multiple headbutt cuts, and all that blood. I definitely thought he should have won.


After that bullshit decision, i was pretty much done and didnt really care much for the main event.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

HumansSuck said:


> It's bewildering for sure from where we sit. But I'll say again, John Ruiz made Evander friggin Holyfield look real ordinary by just punching and grabbing all night. I don't think it's all that easy to punch a guy who has his heart set on grabbing you.


Believe me Gennady could have done a lot more, he couldn't have done much less, in fact the first clinch Jacobs initialised he was shoved off immediately, Golovkin never did tha tagain for the rest of the fight


----------



## scorpion (Jun 24, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> Sorry but no.
> 
> Roman's request of a mil isnt anything unreasonable, not to mention that Estrada has hardly been making any noise as of late.
> 
> And after watching Roman tonight, he surely deserves to be making a million plus.


But wasn't he offered like half a mil for the fight? Seems pretty reasonable to me considering he was pretty much unknown. Plus if he was smart, he could've negotiated a bit more like 600k or 650k, not outright double their offer. And like you said Estrada wasn't making noise which meant that the fight had even less hype behind it.

I mean i get where you are coming from but at their size, 500k is good but you stand to make a lot more once you win your big fights. Just my opinion.


----------



## LiL Boosie (Feb 9, 2014)

Choco is their for tha taking

If he fights Cuadras, Inoue, or Estrada next I would pick.against him


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

scorpion said:


> But wasn't he offered like half a mil for the fight? Seems pretty reasonable to me considering he was pretty much unknown. Plus if he was smart, he could've negotiated a bit more like 600k or 650k, not outright double their offer. And like you said Estrada wasn't making noise which meant that the fight had even less hype behind it.
> 
> I mean i get where you are coming from but at their size, 500k is good but you stand to make a lot more once you win your big fights. Just my opinion.


Not sure what he was offered, but with HBO's backing, he could have gotten that payday. Dude is (or was now) the fucking p4p number 1 and was making a fraction of what other lesser fighters make. Its bullshit, but thats how it is in this sport unfortunately.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

LiL Boosie said:


> Choco is their for tha taking
> 
> If he fights Cuadras, Inoue, or Estrada next I would pick.against him


Cuadras didnt look that great tonight, Inoue hasnt been looking that great lately neither. Estrada is a toss up. I favor Roman against the other two comfortably.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

:lol: read on Twitter that Cuadras was really pushing for Chocolatito to win because he wanted the rematch. I guess he didnt' want any of Srisaket.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

LiL Boosie said:


> Choco is their for tha taking
> 
> If he fights Cuadras, Inoue, or Estrada next I would pick.against him


Eh, I already favored Inoue over Chocolatito. Crazy that the judges went against the A-side here.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> :lol: read on Twitter that Cuadras was really pushing for Chocolatito to win because he wanted the rematch. I guess he didnt' want any of Srisaket.


Srisaket would definitely push Cuadras shit in if they rematch.


----------



## scorpion (Jun 24, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> Cuadras didnt look that great tonight, Inoue hasnt been looking that great lately neither. Estrada is a toss up. I favor Roman against the other two comfortably.


I worry about Inoue, he has those glass little hands, seems every other fight he has a broken hand fuck. Too much dynamite for his own good.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Eh, I already favored Inoue over Chocolatito. Crazy that the judges went against the A-side here.


Back when he destroyed Narvaez i was leaning towards Inoue..not so much nowadays.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Man, how crazy would this year be if Lomachenko got upset by Sosa too!? :lol:


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Anyone else think GGG should be out the p4p list completely? He fights one world class guy and nearly loses, at least Ward and Kovalev were both top 5 p4p so a loss doesnt effect them too much


----------



## ISPEAKUMTROOTH (Jun 10, 2014)

Cards are showing judges noticed GGG jab winning the early rounds.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Before I came on here I thought "I bet people are going to claim Jacobs won and cry robbery". What a surprise lol.
I'm not a fan of GGG and I knew Jacobs would give him everything he could handle, I posted beforehand that this was the real fight, not the Canelo fight.
The scorecards were bang on, GGG won with his jab. Just because someone does better than you expect them to and a knockout artist doesn't win by knockout, you can't be biased towards your surprise.
Jacobs had a good gameplan by switching stances and throwing unpredictable punches from strange angles. He had the two most clear rounds of the fight, 6 and 11. GGG was more consistent with his output and won more rounds. Both fighters are legit.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> My favorite fighter is andre ward little water head boy. Dont bring up confirmation bias like you got a degree from anywhere you little third world bitch


Lol, you think because I think a Thai fighter won that it's about national bias? I have a degree and a post-grad degree, and I certainly don't live in the third world.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Lol, you think because I think a Thai fighter won that it's about national bias? I have a degree and a post-grad degree, and I certainly don't live in the third world.


I think you thought the thai fighter won because you have tiny iq and dont know shit about boxing or how to score a fight. Vis a vi you believing he was throwing hard shots and not arm punches that Roman was easily walking through.

Otherwise i also believe youre a little dumb foreign bitch who probably copped a bullshit degree from an online community college in kazakhstan


----------



## mn0dr (Mar 2, 2014)

A.C.S said:


> Anyone else think GGG should be out the p4p list completely? He fights one world class guy and nearly loses, at least Ward and Kovalev were both top 5 p4p so a loss doesnt effect them too much


Seriously??? No wonder boxing fans are treated so bad, when the two best middleweights in the world square off this is the response, f*ck off you ignorant ####


----------



## ISPEAKUMTROOTH (Jun 10, 2014)

mn0dr said:


> Seriously??? No wonder boxing fans are treated so bad, when the two best middleweights in the world square off this is the response, f*ck off you ignorant ####


Dont,feed,the trolls!!


----------



## desertlizard (Dec 29, 2015)

any link to the cuadras vs carmona bout anyone


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

dyna said:


> Golovkun UD after running around.
> 
> He may or may not deserve the decision.


Damn, this feels good.

Even after Dimitrenko-Granat.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> I think you thought the thai fighter won because you have tiny iq and dont know shit about boxing or how to score a fight. Vis a vi you believing he was throwing hard shots and not arm punches that Roman was easily walking through.
> 
> Otherwise i also believe youre a little dumb foreign bitch who probably copped a bullshit degree from an online community college in kazakhstan


I could take a shit and it would be far darker coloured and more intelligent than you could ever hope to be.
He was throwing constant power shots, you could see how loose his upper body was and how he would end up almost in the opposite stance after every punch. You can't do that if you're arm punching. His technique reminded me of Naseem Hamed, serious commitment and torque in every single punch.
Roman fought tough and landed some good punches but he was outgunned and outpunched by a stronger guy.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

dyna said:


> Damn, this feels good.
> 
> Even after Dimitrenko-Granat.


Golovkin was on the front foot the whole fight. The inly running he did was trying to catch his opponent


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

mn0dr said:


> Seriously??? No wonder boxing fans are treated so bad, when the two best middleweights in the world square off this is the response, f*ck off you ignorant ####


Lol its true though, the one time GGG stepped up he looked bad and arguably lost


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/843419636486098946


----------



## church11 (Jun 6, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> Lol its true though, the one time GGG stepped up he looked bad and arguably lost


Last night definitely crystallized for me what would've happened if ggg and ward had fought


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

church11 said:


> Last night definitely crystallized for me what would've happened if ggg and ward had fought


At 160?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> I think Golovkin edged it out but what a close fight. Even more confident in my analysis of his flaws and Canelo's chances.


I remember how pissed people would get when I even suggested that Canelo would be a tough fight for GGG in the past. This fight calmed people down and I think Canelo would learn a lot from the Curtis Stevens fight and Brook fight.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Don't you have a pizza to eat and a dead father to masturbate over?


come on, man. You don't have to go there


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

This is still a terrible decision...Danny deserved better after the way he fought. Smfh...


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Before I came on here I thought "I bet people are going to claim Jacobs won and cry robbery". What a surprise lol.
> I'm not a fan of GGG and I knew Jacobs would give him everything he could handle, I posted beforehand that this was the real fight, not the Canelo fight.
> The scorecards were bang on, GGG won with his jab. *Just because someone does better than you expect them to and a knockout artist doesn't win by knockout, you can't be biased towards your surprise.*
> Jacobs had a good gameplan by switching stances and throwing unpredictable punches from strange angles. He had the two most clear rounds of the fight, 6 and 11. GGG was more consistent with his output and won more rounds. Both fighters are legit.


I think this was a huge factor in the "Jacobs got robbed" crowd. If the round was anywhere near close they gave it to Jacobs because he wasn't hitting the canvas.


----------



## scorpion (Jun 24, 2013)

Right now Inoue just said his reason for staying at superfly is gone, he might be moving up to take on Yamanaka. Might be a bit too much too soon imo but who nows, the kid is still growing.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

scorpion said:


> Right now Inoue just said his reason for staying at superfly is gone, he might be moving up to take on Yamanaka. Might be a bit too much too soon imo but who nows, the kid is still growing.


Someone posted rumors that he was killing himself to make weight. Might be good for him to move up.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> I remember how pissed people would get when I even suggested that Canelo would be a tough fight for GGG in the past. This fight calmed people down and I think Canelo would learn a lot from the Curtis Stevens fight and Brook fight.


Thing is, Canelo don't have the hand speed and combo capability as Brook nor the size and athleticism of Jacobs. He could win, but it would be a hard night for Canelo against G...


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

allenko1 said:


> Thing is, Canelo don't have the hand speed and combo capability as Brook nor the size and athleticism of Jacobs. He could win, but it would be a hard night for Canelo against G...


I agree which is why I threw Curtis Stevens in there also. Canelo has a better defense than him and if he can't use his feet well enough, then he can at least provide a tight defense.

Canelo can hit GGG with the same punches Brook landed though. And Canelo is just straight up better in the pocket. Canelo will smother and counterpunch in range



















GGG will most likely have the same reaction as Angulo here and just shell up with no return. Canelo just needs that stamina to keep this up over 12 though. The Chavez fight will show us if the weight increase helps in that regard.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/843326046808276992

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/843386916682825728
Busters...


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> I agree which is why I threw Curtis Stevens in there also. Canelo has a better defense than him and if he can't use his feet well enough, then he can at least provide a tight defense.
> 
> Canelo can hit GGG with the same punches Brook landed though. And Canelo is just straight up better in the pocket. Canelo will smother and counterpunch in range
> 
> ...


You don't need to be in the pocket against GGG. You got to be able to punch and move and punch on the move like Jacobs did last night. Just Landing shots don't matter, doing what it takes to win does. Don't think thats gone get it...


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

allenko1 said:


> You don't need to be in the pocket against GGG. You got to be able to punch and move and punch on the move like Jacobs did last night. Just Landing shots don't matter, doing what it takes to win does. Don't think thats gone get it...


After what I saw last night, I've seen that there's multiple ways to beat him. Bogo has a very good video showing this


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Also something I've noticed with hardcore Golovkin fans is that they're often hardcore Marciano fans too.

The craziest kind of lunatics.


----------



## JDK (Jun 3, 2013)

Chocolatito Gonzalez won that fight. It was an incredibly tough fight for him, but he won. 

GGG vs Jacobs could have gone either way. They both respected their strengths too much and neither could establish a dominant momentum.


----------



## techks (Jun 4, 2013)

Just saw and judged the Jacobs/GGG fight. GGG in a 115-112 decision 7 rds to 5. Both were sharp defensively but it looked like they weren't trying to hurt each other for the most part. Few clean shots that I saw but at least neither left with a stretcher. I'd understand if there was a rematch especially from my point. GGG disappointed me but every fighter has off nights and props to Jacobs. Win or loss he took GGG the distance which hasn't been done in a while.


----------



## EL MAS MACHO (Jun 6, 2012)

Golovkin boxed well IMO. Jacobs performance is being underrated, he's an excellent fighter.


----------

